# The Best MTB Frame Protection



## Bo Law (Aug 11, 2018)

I have Invisiframe and it is awesome. Frame, fork and cranks. The little exposed areas have scratches but everything else is primo. The customer service is excellent!


----------



## Josh_Patterson (Sep 9, 2019)

Thanks for the feedback! I have two bikes wrapped it invisiFRAME as well. It's not cheap, and it takes time and careful attention to detail to install correctly, but if you really want to protect your bike (and increase its resale value) invisiFRAME is the way to go.


----------



## Kieran2 (Jul 30, 2020)

Got invisiframe on one of my bikes and it's excellent but RideWrap also deserves a mention here as invisi frame didn't have a kit for my Meta Power and they did ..........also an excellent kit and of the highest quality .


----------



## MICKW (Nov 16, 2018)

The Kydex has caught my attention. Should I have any worries about heating it to 250 and then laying it on my carbon to mold it in place? I don't know how it would react to the heat.


----------



## Josh_Patterson (Sep 9, 2019)

Mick,

This is a hack riders in our forums are using. I have not personally tried it. I do know that Kydex remains pliable for a while as it cools, so you don't have to lay it on at 250°.

Your best bet is to ask for the complete how-to in our forums: https://forums.mtbr.com/all-mountain/%5Bframe-protection%5D-1098883.html

Let us know how it goes.


----------



## kevin267 (Mar 9, 2011)

Missing Ride wrap. Their stuff is incredible


----------



## chrisingrassia (Aug 13, 2012)

Yeah carbon is very sensitive to being touched. It doesn't like dirt or mud or water either. It's best to leave it in the garage 24/7. And don't look at it the wrong way, it gets super emotional and might cry.


----------



## sutter2k (Jul 26, 2014)

Any testing on each materials impact resistance?


----------



## Bozo T CLown (Aug 10, 2020)

LOL! I think that's why my latest ride is alloy!


----------



## Eddie3 (Dec 1, 2020)

You're missing Uplnd Stoke (uplndstoke.com), one of the few companies from the United States. Bike-specific and universal kits, in transparent or with graphics. Maximum protection with an easy (dry) installation process.


----------



## Al5 (Dec 2, 2020)

I've used the 3M stuff on a couple bikes cuz its cheap and available at local autopart store. goes on ok with alcohol/water/soap, 3 years after doing the first bike I notice less scuffs on the frame, the bike looks better, definatley worth doing IME


----------



## Marty_99 (Jan 5, 2021)

I bought a RideWrap kit and was dreading the install. I read reviews where people said it took 5 hours and they got too drunk to finish. So I set aside some time and limited myself to two beer. it ended up only taking me ~3.5 hours and it was actually really satisfying to install the wrap. The kit comes with everything you need for the install and there are lots of how-to videos on their website. I've been riding about 20 times on my wrapped bike and all the scratches that would normally be permanent in the frame are just in the wrap. It was a little more expensive than the other options but I'm 10/10 happy with my decision and will be wrapping my future bikes too.


----------



## rekmeyata (Jan 25, 2021)

What I want to know is if you apply any of the films over a bike decal and you decide at some later time to remove the film for whatever reasons, will the film peel off all or parts of the decals?


----------



## FrankRizzo (Mar 8, 2009)

I have Invisiframe on my carbon Spesh Enduro and while it uses decent 3M film it could do with being thicker. 3M used to do clear film that was twice as thick that people used to call 'copter tape. That stuff was pretty bombproof but the thinner type they use now can still tear on rocks. I've had to replace several individual Invisiframe decals myself. The good thing is that the company has good customer support and they allow you to buy only what you need. You have to take care while removing/replacing the decals because they stick so hard. They say warming decals prior to removal is optional but I say it's essential because otherwise you have to pull really hard and I ended up pulling off the clearcoat beneath in one place. Also take care when clamping the frame in a bike stand on an area which has the decals on it. You need to clamp tight otherwise the decal can stretch in the clamp under the bike's weight.


----------



## Matt_Edger (Aug 12, 2016)

FrankRizzo said:


> I have Invisiframe on my carbon Spesh Enduro and while it uses decent 3M film it could do with being thicker. 3M used to do clear film that was twice as thick that people used to call 'copter tape. That stuff was pretty bombproof but the thinner type they use now can still tear on rocks. I've had to replace several individual Invisiframe decals myself. The good thing is that the company has good customer support and they allow you to buy only what you need. You have to take care while removing/replacing the decals because they stick so hard. They say warming decals prior to removal is optional but I say it's essential because otherwise you have to pull really hard and I ended up pulling off the clearcoat beneath in one place. Also take care when clamping the frame in a bike stand on an area which has the decals on it. You need to clamp tight otherwise the decal can stretch in the clamp under the bike's weight.


I just use a clean rag and clamp the seat post.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TylerVernon (Nov 10, 2019)

I do all my bikes diy with the 3M roll. 0.008" is good enough in most places; in some high impact areas I'll do two layers. It goes on no problem. My problem with the $100+ ready-cut kits is that there are only a few areas on the bike that are high probability for damage so you don't need form-fitting custom cut pieces everywhere. And after a section is damaged, I'm going to rip it off and slide on a new piece so why bother paying high dollar for a sacrificial thing?


----------



## dundundata (May 15, 2009)

Love the invisiframe kit, wrapped frame and fork and was nice to have pieces simply fit in place. There are lots of curves, nooks and crannies! I did buy some cheap, smaller squeegees for the install.


----------



## paul.knight (May 14, 2007)

Under "*DIY Mountain Bike Frame Protection Solutions*", I have been very happy with Effetto Mariposa "Shelter" Off-Road. It is 1.2 mm thick - that is over 0.04" - five times thicker than the 0.008 material.
Considering what a carbon fiber frame costs, getting this stuff was a no-brainer for me - I put it on (cut to fit) before I ever rode my bike, and it's been great for over 3 and a half years of rough riding now.
From the website: "Shelter Off-Road has a 0,2 mm scratch-resistant upper layer with a gummy (viscoelastic) 1 mm layer underneath. This unique, composite construction allows Shelter to spread impact energy within its structure, without transmitting it or reducing it very efficiently."


----------



## TylerVernon (Nov 10, 2019)

paul.knight said:


> Under "*DIY Mountain Bike Frame Protection Solutions*", I have been very happy with Effetto Mariposa "Shelter" Off-Road. It is 1.2 mm thick - that is over 0.04" - five times thicker than the 0.008 material.
> Considering what a carbon fiber frame costs, getting this stuff was a no-brainer for me - I put it on (cut to fit) before I ever rode my bike, and it's been great for over 3 and a half years of rough riding now.
> From the website: "Shelter Off-Road has a 0,2 mm scratch-resistant upper layer with a gummy (viscoelastic) 1 mm layer underneath. This unique, composite construction allows Shelter to spread impact energy within its structure, without transmitting it or reducing it very efficiently."


5mx50mm roll is $90? It's not even wide enough to wrap a tube or a seat stay.


----------



## groundpounder17 (Oct 19, 2020)

davidcastle said:


> At MyRXAdderal we strive for providing all individuals around the USA with non-controlled prescription drugs from the US Pharma market. Team *MyRXAdderal* has years of experience in dealing with all sorts of the nuances of shipping prescribed drugs in the pan US. So if you are looking for a medication from the US market that is not available locally near your location probably we can assist you.


What is this spammer crap


----------



## high_desert_mud (Jul 22, 2017)

seriously folks - don't buy the insane pre-cut kits. Just not worth it. 3M clear-bra is very easy to use and every bit as durable (it's held up for ~10 years on the front of my car, riding the sanded highway to ski, with trucks kicking up pebbles at 70mph). it's also cheap, relatively.

two things that might help you:

follow the real directions. use a water + few drops of baby shampoo as a "slip solution" - lets you move & replace at will. Then when it's in the right spot, spray a bit of alcohol cut 50/50 with water under a corner, apply pressure with a squeegee, and continue around. let it sit for a couple days to develop full bond.
if you might do more than one bike, buy some "knifeless tape" https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B007XY5K6K . lets you just install a rough size and then ZIP off the excess.


----------



## groundpounder17 (Oct 19, 2020)

Does anyone have recommendations or experience using any frame protection on a chrome frame?


----------



## Steezystu98 (May 13, 2021)

So far the only frame protection methods I've tried are 3M protective film and RideWrap. The 3M was cheaper, but I ended up spending 8 hours trying to apply it perfectly. Even when I was finished with it, there were a lot of areas that weren't covered and it looked kind of tacky. This season I decided to try a RideWrap tailored kit and it was a way easier process - the whole kit took me about 3 hours to install and covered almost the entire frame. I also used the glossy finish and it made my bike look new again. Would recommend for anyone looking to protect their frame from damage or give their bike a makeover lol


----------



## Matt_Edger (Aug 12, 2016)

Steezystu98 said:


> So far the only frame protection methods I've tried are 3M protective film and RideWrap. The 3M was cheaper, but I ended up spending 8 hours trying to apply it perfectly. Even when I was finished with it, there were a lot of areas that weren't covered and it looked kind of tacky. This season I decided to try a RideWrap tailored kit and it was a way easier process - the whole kit took me about 3 hours to install and covered almost the entire frame. I also used the glossy finish and it made my bike look new again. Would recommend for anyone looking to protect their frame from damage or give their bike a makeover lol


I agree. I l don't have time to be tailoring my own kit, but I do have $100. I don't think it's as black and white as don't spend $100 because tape is cheaper. The tape is so much more time consuming if you want to protect the whole bike. I'd say it all depends on where you're at in life. If I were 10 years younger, single and no kid, you bet I'd spend 8 hours cutting my own kit. I cut my own chainstay/seatstay protection out of 3M tape and a cricut hobby vinyl cutter last year. It worked awesome and having the template and extra tape meant I could replace it as my shoes scuffed it up. But I have a new bike now and looking back I spent far more time on it than I currently(and for the foreseeable future) have.

tl;dr They are both great options, do you have more time or money?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marty_99 (Jan 5, 2021)

I stay away from anything that has "tape" in the name. dealing with the adhesive residue is not something I would wish on anyone.


----------



## froze (Feb 5, 2011)

Marty_99 said:


> I stay away from anything that has "tape" in the name. dealing with the adhesive residue is not something I would wish on anyone.


So why did you delete the last part of your post? The part where you said: "My RideWrap kit had all the pieces pre cut and ready to go. The kit comes with squeegee and cleaning wipes, and instal solution. It's 100% worth it." So does the RideWrap kit not use adhesive? and if not what happens if you peel off the kit? does it still take bike decals off with it?


----------



## zephyr424 (Oct 2, 2008)

Isc racers tape is high quality. Takes a lot of time, however. I buy the 2x30 size. Works well


----------



## froze (Feb 5, 2011)

zephyr424 said:


> Isc racers tape is high quality. Takes a lot of time, however. I buy the 2x30 size. Works well


My question wasn't about being high quality, I'm wondering if the tape was applied over a decal and then say a few years later you have replace the tape and try to peel it off will it take the decal with it?


----------



## zephyr424 (Oct 2, 2008)

I was posting that for others to see who might read the article and then review the comments. But to answer your question, my guess is no, it wouldn't take off the decal if you take a heat gun and very carefully warm the tape before attempting to remove it. 

In 2009 I had my Ibis Mojo repainted and clear coated. Back then there was only one product I was able to find for tape covering a bike and the company was named Bike Tape. So I covered my bike with it not too long after it was painted. Fast forward to last year when I was getting ready to sell it. I started pulling the tape off without heating it and the paint started to peel off with the tape. So I immediately stopped and left it alone. When the guy came to buy the bike I mentioned it to him, but he didn't seem to care because it was on the bottom of the frame. So there is always the chance that something like that can happen unless proven otherwise. You don't need the tape so much on the main decal as you do the chainstay and seatstay, as well as near the front sprocket. I'm going to put the isc tape on my new bike's down tube as well.


----------



## 2supple (Aug 29, 2020)

Some ridewrap kits can install in 3 hours. Others can take 6 hours if the frame is a full of very round tubing (cough ibis cough). I did two kits back to back and I swear one bike was twice as long as the other.

wish ridewrap offered more tailored kits that focused easy install and only covering high risk areas. They have a kit they sell through trek for the Slash that is frame specific “covered” kit. Took like an hour to install and offered 80% of the same protection… and size specific. Seriously best of both worlds.


----------



## Old school dude (Sep 29, 2021)

The last roll of clear tape I bought was at my lbs for $20. I was out of my big roll of helicopter tape. It will do the job till I'm out. I'll usually buy my helicopter tape from findtape.com. I can get alot for a good price and lasts a long time.


----------



## buzzkill911 (Aug 19, 2013)

+1 for Uplnd Stoke

The Hijinx 2.0 frame kit is made in the US, easy to apply, has comprehensive coverage and ships quickly. Highly recommended.


----------



## phorest (Jul 29, 2009)

I'd like to hear everyone's thoughts on glossy vs matte. e.g. is one easier to clean? does gloss film on a matte frame just look weird? etc


----------



## Sunkaku (8 mo ago)

Some great products here. I'll be making a purchase soon as I ride in extremely rocky areas and have notices some small marks on my frame. Excellent post! Thanks. 
Moz


----------



## Shinscrape (5 mo ago)

Does anyone have experience using the spray paint vinyl coating? I assume it would be there forever unless should dip your frame in acid. Thought you guys might like the video.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

I could possibly see doing this on the lower down tube...


----------

